# gto bucket seats



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, on original black 66 gto buckets, the seat backs are metal but seem to be painted with a textured vinyl looking paint. theres one small gouge into the paint and minor marks and scratches elsewhere.any ideas on restoring these? they seem almost flat black.
thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

noluck said:


> hello, on original black 66 gto buckets, the seat backs are metal but seem to be painted with a textured vinyl looking paint. theres one small gouge into the paint and minor marks and scratches elsewhere.any ideas on restoring these? they seem almost flat black.
> thanks


I had the same thing on my 67 Camaro and ended up using Aircraft Stripper to remove the paint/vinyl. I then used a center punch to trace the texture in the metal to blend in the scratches and steel wool to soften the scratch line, then repainted. It came out pretty good but it would be better with a heavier paint/vinyl to look more original and give it some protection. The paint scratches too easily.


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply, if i can figure how to match the one small gouge in i think i can repaint, the other scratches are very minor.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive the texture is in the metal itself. I will check later. If so , strip the paintfix the dent and repaint....Check for the paint color. RANDY ? Also be careful, if these are metal, then they are original, repos are plastic. In other words, your metal ones are a nice valuable set. ERIC:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I beleive the texture is in the metal itself. I will check later. If so , strip the paintfix the dent and repaint....Check for the paint color. RANDY ? Also be careful, if these are metal, then they are original, repos are plastic. In other words, your metal ones are a nice valuable set. ERIC:cheers


I guess my answer was as clear as mud....the texture is in the metal and that is what I traced with the center punch....... Also, if the crease/dent is visible on the backside, you can use a small soft roller like a screen roller and gently push it back out. A hammer makes round dents.........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The texture IS in the metal, and the seatbacks should be a satin or low gloss black, not a flat black. I would just strip and repaint. If touching up a small section, use a textured paint applier, like a sponge or a coarse rag, etc. Don't sandblast or beadblast them, the texture will go away.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The texture IS in the metal, and the seatbacks should be a satin or low gloss black, not a flat black. I would just strip and repaint. If touching up a small section, use a textured paint applier, like a sponge or a coarse rag, etc. Don't sandblast or beadblast them, the texture will go away.


:agree Exactly.....that's why I used the Aircraft Stripper and a vegetable brush to remove the old paint.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't COUNT how many neat old parts I've run across that were made virtually useless because they were "cleaned" by media blasting. Especially brass and aluminum parts...YECH!!!!


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, that helps a lot. the small gouge is just in the paint so ill touch it up and just repaint the whole backs. i thought it might be some sort of special paint that they somehow textured to look like vinyl.


----------

